# Intel iMac Cannot Obtain DHCP IP Address



## tcvsoar (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello,

The bottom line is that, although my Apple Intel iMac Dual Core has been working fine for months with its ability to connect to the Internet, it has suddenly stopped getting a DHCP IP address.  

Although, while booting up in Windows XP, via Bootcamp, AND booting up in Windows XP via Parallels Desktop, I CAN connect to the Internet.  My iMac is hardwired via Ethernet Cable.  I am not connecting wirelessly.

Here is my network configuration:

	Comcast Cable Modem plugs into my Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router
	Apple iMac plugs into router
	My other Windows PC connect either hardwired or wirelessly into router

The only time I am able to connect to iMac to the Internet (on the Mac side, not Bootcamp or Parallels Desktop) is to plug the iMac directly into the Cable Modem, thus bypassing the router.

If I go the System Preferences, Network, Location-Automatic, Built-In Ethernet, I am only able to generate (DHCP Release) a static IP address along the lines of 164.254.some number.some number

Apples upper level of support, Linksys tech support, and Comcast Internet Service Provider, have not been able to help.  A consensus of sorts points to some hardware, or malfunction with the iMac.

Does anyone have any ideas?  This is very frustrating and disappointing.

Thank you,

Tony


----------



## gsahli (Nov 11, 2006)

First thing I would do is download the 10.4.8 Combo Intel Updater from Apple and re-update. I know for certain that some network components are replaced by that - maybe we'll get lucky and it'll fix the problem.


----------



## tcvsoar (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you for your response.  I did try the Combo Intel update, however, that did not work.

I'll keep trying.

Thank you,

Tony


----------



## gsahli (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, it's time to reinstall OS X. Use the archive & Install option in the installer to keep your user files. Just be aware that any application that installs files in the system folders will need to be reinstalled.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 11, 2006)

A complete re-install may show if this is a software problem, but there may be other solutions before you try that..

Can you connect from a new account? A new account will have blank settings, so we can rule that out as a problem.


----------



## tcvsoar (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello,

I tried creating a new account.  That did not work.
I did discover two articles that focus in on my problem, however, still no luck. These articles may be of benefit to someone else, though:

*Mac OS: How to release and renew a DHCP lease *
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106879

*Initial LinkSys Router Setup with Mac OS X*
http://homepage.mac.com/car1son/initial_linksys_setup.html

I think the next step _may _be to purchase an Airport Extreme.  At least Apple would support any connectivity problems that might occur.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

You might want to try a reinstall before the Airport.. seeing as the airport is very expensive. You probably only need an Airport Express, if you just need wireless.


----------



## tcvsoar (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello,

A complete reinstall would be my last resort, unless it is possible to ONLY reinstall the MAC OS and NOT the Bootcamp Windows XP partition, which by the way is allowing me to connect to the Internet.  I wonder if that is possible.

Thanks

Tony



















+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## tfrysinger (Nov 24, 2006)

All - 

I am seeing this exact same problem.

I have swapped out the router - didn't help.

I updated the firmware in the router - didn't help.

This just started a few weeks ago.

Connecting directly to the comcast cable model (Scientific Atlanta) seems to work, but using the wireless connection works for a short while, then I notice there no longer is any IP address in the DHCP field in Network Settings under OSX.

Did anyone get this to work?

I can also say that I have experienced the same behavior in other locations than my home. I was traveling to San Jose, and stayed in the hotel deAnza. In the room, they have wireless via an ISP where I get the same exact behavior.

Switching to parallels - I am able to get out on the wireless just fine.

So it seems like it is something related to DHCP and wireless.

Tad


----------



## tcvsoar (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello,

Please see the following URL: http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Routers&message.id=12305

I had to download a firmware "downgrade" for my Linksys Wireless-G WRT54GS.  See thread for the link.  After performing the downgrade, I was able to obtain a DHCP address on my Intel iMac without a problem.

*"As stated by Larry_Kahan 
Senior contributor

If you still need 1.50.8, I think you can find by going here:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/fh6st1"*

This worked for me.  I am merely passing this information on.

Tony


----------

